# Where could I buy black Pontiac badges?



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey everyone,
Both the front and rear Pontiac badges on my GTO are faded out and are now a light orange instead of red. No matter what, I plan on replacing them but I would prefer to do it with badges that are black. The only place I found them for sale was: Pontiac : 24Designs.net, Custom Emblems 24Designs.net

But the ones they offer look very fake and very cheap; what I want it to look like is this:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Could you hand paint the inlay portion of the emblem on the OEM’s? Might be a little tough I know...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I didnt think the OEM darts would actually lose color, but mine are now almost clearly faded orange. 

I need to look into getting something new too.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Copasetic said:


> Hey everyone,
> Both the front and rear Pontiac badges on my GTO are faded out and are now a light orange instead of red. No matter what, I plan on replacing them but I would prefer to do it with badges that are black. The only place I found them for sale was: Pontiac : 24Designs.net, Custom Emblems 24Designs.net
> 
> But the ones they offer look very fake and very cheap; what I want it to look like is this:


PM sent.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you guys. 
I bought some stuff from this site for my GTP awhile ago, I'm sure if someone emailed them about it they would make an arrowhead for the GTO

GTO Decals ReflectiveConcepts.com - Reflective Concepts


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Soulonfire11 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you guys.
> I bought some stuff from this site for my GTP awhile ago, I'm sure if someone emailed them about it they would make an arrowhead for the GTO
> 
> GTO Decals ReflectiveConcepts.com - Reflective Concepts


PM sent to you as well.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Rob.

Hahaha, I just realized the Solstice forum I got that picture from is part of this site. What's even weirder is I just saw the same exact picture floating around /o/


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I thought ours kinda started that lighter red/orange color...
Bill


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Copasetic said:


> Thanks Rob.
> 
> Hahaha, I just realized the Solstice forum I got that picture from is part of this site. What's even weirder is I just saw the same exact picture floating around /o/


You're welcome!


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

can someone send me a pm thinking of buying black badges as well thanks


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

byoficr said:


> can someone send me a pm thinking of buying black badges as well thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

I notice this thread is a little old. Are these black emblems still available?

Rob, I'm guessing you either make or distribute these? A PM with details would be well appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

*Black Emblems*

Loooking for the black emblems as well...can someone PM me with the information?

Thank you!

- Joe


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

pfyc.com has them also. Just bought front and back ones.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

byoficr said:


> can someone send me a pm thinking of buying black badges as well thanks


Only place I saw them was eBay. Just search gto emblem.


----------

